# Scout LT Modification



## monkeydrive (Feb 14, 2021)

Hey, I followed the lead of JASling here on the modifications forum and modded my SimpleShot Scout LT to fit my hand much better. I like a tighter pinch grip or a hammer that is a bit higher than the original design permitted. I used a Dremel with a diamond grinder, 320 grit sand paper, and a buffing wheel with some plastic polish from Harbor Freight. The Scoult LT was super nice but now it has a very custom feel in my hand that I love. Just thought i would share. Let me know what you think and thanks for the inspiration @JASling


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I like it . Well done .


----------



## Facewizard13 (Dec 28, 2020)

If you like a tight pinch grip, consider checking out :

https://trade.onloon.net/detail?itemId=abd7810e77e741f3a71922666b692e7d

I just got it and its surprisingly comfortable. My first slingshot is a scout xt and the pinch grip on the legend is really tight

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Turned out pretty slick. Really like the new lines. Great job

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## JASling (Feb 4, 2019)

@monkeydrive that looks great!!!! Better than what I did on mine for sure. Glad that someone used and likes my modification idea 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

JAslings always does cool stuff. I like this mod mostly because it doesn’t look overdone. Way to go.


----------



## Hermit (Feb 7, 2014)

Ver nice job....

Rich


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Looks good man! Nice job


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Here's a second for the motion that the new lines look really good!

The mod looks like it should be a comfortable shooter.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

I like that a lot. Very nicely executed mod.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Looks like it would feel very nice in the hand with your mods. I really dig it


----------



## Court215 (Mar 2, 2015)

That came out great! I’ve been thinking about doing it as well since seeing JASlings post


----------

